# Promissed Pics



## Cook_ (Jul 23, 2007)

These are my two plants tell me what you think so far...  Been bout a month and 2 weeks....


----------



## triprey (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking good! Keep it up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*Looks like your off to a great start.  *


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 23, 2007)

thx a lot this is my first hydro grow and it looks like my Grand Daddy purp is takin a beating in my closet its gettin really dried out on the leaves i think it would be doing better in a cooler climate the skinnier non bushy plant is the Grand daddy purps and the  shorter bushier one is afghan and seems to be thriving in the 75-82 degree range. Would Spraying the grand daddy purp fan leaves with water stop the dryness of the GDP? or even backin the lights up a bit or both? :goodposting:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah bud lookin mint good on yas


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*Well i'm not much of a hydro grower myself. I like getting my hands dirty.  I'll send Stoney Bud a PM and let him know.  *


			
				Cook_ said:
			
		

> thx a lot this is my first hydro grow and it looks like my Grand Daddy purp is takin a beating in my closet its gettin really dried out on the leaves i think it would be doing better in a cooler climate the skinnier non bushy plant is the Grand daddy purps and the shorter bushier one is afghan and seems to be thriving in the 75-82 degree range. Would Spraying the grand daddy purp fan leaves with water stop the dryness of the GDP? or even backin the lights up a bit or both? :goodposting:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> thx a lot this is my first hydro grow and it looks like my Grand Daddy purp is takin a beating in my closet its gettin really dried out on the leaves i think it would be doing better in a cooler climate the skinnier non bushy plant is the Grand daddy purps and the shorter bushier one is afghan and seems to be thriving in the 75-82 degree range. Would Spraying the grand daddy purp fan leaves with water stop the dryness of the GDP? or even backin the lights up a bit or both?


 
Hey Cook, it's good to meetcha man.

Well let's back up just a bit so I know what I'm looking at in your pic. 

I can't tell what form of Hydro you've got going there man. Tell me about your system. What type of media are you using? What nutrients and how much? What are the mixing instructions for the nutes and how are you mixing them?

Also, I've got to say, your plants are looking good in the pic. Any chance you can put some more light on them and take a good clear pic of them and post it?

Tell me about your lights as well. What type and how close you put them to your plants.

Do you use fans or some kind of ventilation?

As soon as I read your answers to my questions, I can help you out man.


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Cook, it's good to meetcha man.
> 
> Well let's back up just a bit so I know what I'm looking at in your pic.
> 
> ...


 
Stoney for now im running a drip DWC bubble setup im using hydroton and shultz 10-15-10 plant food plus 7 drops per quart of water with 14 drops for about 4 gallons how you think the mixing is going any good less more would be very helpful at this stage. And also if you know if any cheap foliage spray would be good athe this time? I really cant wait to see what buds i get out of these girls :woohoo:  :hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

ME, I can't wait to hear the answers you get.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 23, 2007)

Heres the pics


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Stoney for now im running a drip DWC bubble setup im using hydroton and shultz 10-15-10 plant food plus 7 drops per quart of water with 14 drops for about 4 gallons how you think the mixing is going any good less more would be very helpful at this stage. And also if you know if any cheap foliage spray would be good athe this time? I really cant wait to see what buds i get out of these girls :woohoo: :hubba:


 
What are you using for light and how close to the plants?


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 23, 2007)

im using a 1 25 watt and 1 13watt CFL  microwatt for red and blue light ill go 2 full bloom spectrum when im in flowering stage is schultz even a good fertilizer for hydro? also should i be foliage spraying the GDP leaves?


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 4, 2007)

Just a Update on how the plants are groing 4th day into flowering still need bloom lights but these plants are growing like beast the purple is almost 2 feet tall now and bushy the afghan is little smaller but all in all doing well anymore advice would be nice and stoney 2 tell u how close i keep lights would be as close as i can 1/2 to inch close 2 the plants


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking very nice. I wish I could keep plants alive in a dro system.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't tell what I'm seeing in your pics man. Maybe it's the reflected light...

Maybe put something else in the pic to show the relative size of the plant.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 6, 2007)

Good News bout 4 days into flowering and the GDP is showing female   first thing into my mind was how purple is it gonna be and should i take clones   the afghan still hasnt shown sex but if it is a male i decided 2 keep it and 2 atleast mix the the 2 2 get a new super strain iono really much about breeding but its sounds like a killer smoke GDPxAfghan goo yea well Thanks to stoney really without a good hydro grower like him on the site i dont really know if i could have done it or would have done it and thanks to all the others that have came by to look at my post :hubba: anyways movin on ima need knew bloom lights im only packin out about 33watts on the plants which is about maybe 2800k-3000k lumens on it in about 1x1 box lil bigger but my plants are pretty close together there doin Well so as testiment 2 CFLs there atleast really good for veg i plan 2 use CFLs for the bloom to just because of the smells i think any other Higher radiation light would really just make them stink alot worse so will keep its cfls for now until i get a real grow box and fans.. but yea guys good stuff ill have pics up later um stoney ill try 2 show u the size but um if i do i gotta take down the space sheet i put up for my plants so its really hard 2 move my lil wire dresses around take sheet off and so worth so bare with me


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok yea i know it took pretty long for this post but man oh man have i been eyeing the smaller plant looks like its growing balls so may get some seeds this first harvest Some AfghanxGDP CRAZY CRAZY but yea heres the pic of it stoney if you look hard enough youll see the hanger um yes i didnt really have anything else to compare 2 but im guessing the hanger is about 18"? So the girl is a beast the male is smaller and growing like a herm so will just find out :shocked:


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 21, 2007)

Ha ha my PURP SMELLS LIKE STRAWBERRY KIWI MU HA HA HA i think i dont even have 2 cure the buds that are growing on my plant :holysheep:  it smells like sweet nectar really good stuff man i wish i had a better camera to show you the buds on this girl i took a lil piece of yesterday and smoked it had me high for 30 minutes nice head change ive also added 2 more bubblers 2 my dro system for a total of 3 i think the bubblers do a big difference in my system and i havent even changed ferts yet  yea i may not get much bud from this plant but im hopping atleast 24-29 grams of smokable bud from her  also this is not blunt or rolling bud this is strait pipe bud P.S. im kinda regrettin not matin her he legacy will not live on unless i take a cutting from lower branch what yall think can it be done?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

> my PURP SMELLS LIKE STRAWBERRY KIWI


Can I have some?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

Cook Hi.

Stop re sizing your pics, big is best, shows much more detail if in focus.

Hippy


----------



## j99jm (Aug 21, 2007)

And don't take premature buds off to smoke!!!  They won't be anything like what you'll get in the end, and what you've cut off would've been a MUCH bigger, more potent bud you'd have been much happier with!  Just let it grow =)


----------

